# Floating Cork Planted Island



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*Okay so I have this 8.5G riparium, and I saw this idea a while back and have always wanted to try it so here we go!*










*This is the picture I got the idea from, and I have searched quite a bit since for similar planted islands but never found any others:* 










*I need some moss to cover the top, and I may rebuild it with corks that have no writing on them. I first used zip ties to hold them while I wrapped with fishing line, then removed the zip ties. I am not sure what the plant is I used but it was gathered from outdoors last year by the pond, possibly Bur-reed or something smaller I know it does not seem to grow unless the roots are completely submerged. *










*The roots come through the center but the plants are not going to slip through:*










*I am hoping once the surface is entirely covered in Frogbit they will hold the island centered since the Frogbit does not really move at all because I am using Anubias to break the gap between them and the filter.*


----------



## C10H12N2O (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks super cute - I wonder how well it would work with other plants? Looking forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I saw the same thread a couple years ago, have it a try with dwarf hair grass, it worked alright, but I used thread to hold mine together, which didn't hold up long term, so I gave up on the idea and went with a riparium

Bump: I saw the same thread a couple years ago, have it a try with dwarf hair grass, it worked alright, but I used thread to hold mine together, which didn't hold up long term, so I gave up on the idea and went with a riparium


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Some grass may be a great addition thanks for the idea! Any other recommendations on plants? There is a dip between the corks for some micro-substrate and since grass grows longer than moss I can grow grass toward the center and moss on the outside edges 

*This is what that plant I used will grow out to look like, I have a piece in another tank you can see it front and centered in the basket planter:*


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*Suddenly this is seeming like not such a good idea...cork at least. A black mold is growing in the crevice between the two corks and on the ends! I may have to reconstruct from Styrofoam:*


----------

